# what does this mean?



## idolomantis (Jul 1, 2008)

ok i was watching a vid on utube bout mantids and some one had a questing.. i aswered... look:

he: It was biting you. its jaws arent strong enough to tear human flesh

me: 1 it wasnt

2 my mantis was able to do that and he was even smaller.

he: What was it doing grooming or eating you? Pick one and delete the other in your description.

me: the mantis on this video was grooming,

my mantis grooms me to, when it tries to bite me it realy do tear trough human flesh and hide, even the small ones.

he: Sais the small bird...

me: wth you talking about﻿ birds....

he: Shut up... "don't press that reply button"

me: reply.

he: LOL you must have a complex... i am amused but in time I will﻿ have to put an end to this charade.

me: i dont have an complex... i,m bored and you never win the reply battle  

cuz i,m annoying as heck  

ok from the " sais the the small bird" part i went strange, what was he trying to say?

ps: heres the video i was watching


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 2, 2008)

he sounds like a kid..ignore him.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2008)

It was just simply "tasting" the skin because it senses moisture. My mantids always do this when they are really thirsty and/or about to molt. It never tore through my flesh. It's like if you were licking a Popsicle.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 2, 2008)

most Youtubers are the most vile and vulgar scum on the earth, and should just drop dead in front of their family in extreme agony


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

ok yea on his profile he sais he,s 13.... lol


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ok yea on his profile he sais he,s 13.... lol


i could see that a mile off,,people that act like that are normally kids..  :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 2, 2008)

I marked his last comment as spam :lol: . People on Youtube argue a lot though. That's only what the comment section is used for. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> I marked his last comment as spam :lol: . People on Youtube argue a lot though. That's only what the comment section is used for. :lol:


LOL thx


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

omfg######h he,s stalking me ###### *_*


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> omfg######h he,s stalking me ###### *_*


Hmmm, that is realy wierd I dont know. :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

lmao he stopped... ( after i send him a PM with not so friendly message in it :lol:


----------

